# Mass Air Flow Sensor - Compatibility



## DieCommie (Oct 7, 2004)

Hello,

I recently got the ol' check engine light - code 1 long, 2 short for the MAF sensor. Im going to try to clean it, and f with the wires. But I am considering that I may have to replace it.

My question is on the difference between *22680 1M205 JA36 606 BA2* and *22680 1M200 JA36 606 BA1*.

The difference between the two being one is 1M205 ... BA2 and the other is 1M200 ... BA1. My car ('99 Sentra, 1.6L) has the latter, 1M200 ... BA1. Many of the used parts I see are the former, 1M205 ... BA2 (which are described as being pulled from a '99 Sentra).

So whats the deal? Are these two parts compatible? Are there different types of 1.6L engines that would require different MAFs?

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## DieCommie (Oct 7, 2004)

( I think I need to edit my top post a bit, how can I do that?)

I realize this is an obscure question to ask. Here is what I did yesterday,
I pulled my MAF sensor out and it looked very clean. Its harness had been cut, but looks like it was wired in correctly (by comparing to a '97 200sx). I cleaned it anyway with CRC MAF sensor cleaner.

Im thinking I will try to put my '97 200sx's 1M200 MAF sensor on my '99 sentra (replacing the 1M205 that is on it now).

Does anybody with a '99 sentra know what their MAF sensor is?


----------



## DieCommie (Oct 7, 2004)

Well, according to this -> More Information for AIRTEX / WELLS 5S2797

the M200 and M205 are equivalent so Im going to go ahead and replace my M205 with an M200.


----------

